# Horse of a different color!



## sherie (Feb 10, 2009)

*twinkle toes hoof paint*

We decorated the horses for a birthday party and used 'twinkle toes' hoof polish. You can get it at tack stores or online at horse.com. use black hoof polish and then put the twinkle toes on. Jack's hooves were so shiny and sparkly...they looked better in the sun, but let me see if i can attach a picture.

We also used stensils to paint on them....Jack had stars on his butt.

Good luck!


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

My daughter had put hand prints on her horse before just for fun, but it was cute

Sherie: Cute


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Awhh! I didnt even think about hand prints. She has a white butt too! I could do that!


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

Since part of her mane is white you could get aluminum foil to separate the pieces and do each section a different color...kinda liike how they do highlights for people hair.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Like a rainbow in her mane?! That would look awesome with the hand prints on her behind!

I am still not sure what to do about her hoofs though. I am not going to buy twinkle toes because this is the only time i would be using it. haha


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

You could just do clear hoof polish and glitter on her hooves. That's what we did for fourth of july and it worked ok. Lacey managed to somehow get all of the glitter off on only one of her hooves so three were purty and one was normal but she was the only one to fail at keeping pretty toes out of the 4 horses we had in the parade. haha


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

You could make her hav stripes?


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

What about painting the white parts of her a color?


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

SlickDirtyDancin said:


> What about painting the white parts of her a color?



Yeah, i was also thinking something along them lines. making her look like a lisa frank pony. haha


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

haha, this is neat!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

oh wow!!! thats awesome. haha but i wouldnt want to get my new saddle and saddle pad ruined. hehe


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

How fun.
You could do a lot with her white parts......putting on my thinking cap.
I'll have to dig around later when I get home to see if I can find pictures of my horse Sugar. One year we had her painted in stripes like a zebra (she was all white) for an event -- the funny thing was that for a week after people would be driving by our place and slam on the brakes when they saw her up in the field, thinking it was a real zebra. It was kind of fun to watch.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL! how funny! I should get black paint and paint just her white parts like a zebra. Or make them rainbow!?


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

look up "trail of painted ponies". there are some really crazy ones. my sister collects them and i have one in my room and the horse has boots all over it. maybe you could get some ideas? there are quite a few of them.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

i think a rainbow mane and then rainbow hand prints on her butt and rainbow stripes on her legs would be really cute. then get rainbow glitter for her hooves


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

^^ yeah! Thats a good idea. 

Another thing: Does anyone think I should do like a 'test' try on her to make sure she doesnt have an allergic reaction to it, or something along them lines? And if so, where should i do the 'test' painting??


----------



## TequilaSunrise (Jun 29, 2009)

I like the idea of painting just the outlines of her white spots in bright colors, then add the sparkly hooves and maybe some color in her mane, she'll look adorable. Be sure to post pics of whatever you end up doing!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

With the white she's got, you can have alot of fun! Definitely take lots of pics of your finished work! Are you going to incorporate different colored tack too? Perhaps some sparkly tinsel type stuff into her mane and tail...well not tinsel, but I can't think of the word right now! That would be tight!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I really like the rainbow mane idea!
I don't have any useful suggestions but I just wanted to say you have to show us when you're done! =D


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I definitely will!


----------



## ameliaelizabeth (Jul 22, 2009)

neon pink and green! have her legs start one color and fade into her coat. i'd leave her white just white though. =D except for her mane. you could do spray on color with the foil idea. i wouldn't go so far as to actually dye her, though. XD


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Thats what I am worried about!! I dont want the paint to stain her fur!! haha


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

I would pick a theme if I were you.
Not necessarily just random colouring.. but some sort of clever theme.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah I should. I want to put hand prints on all of her white in some kind of pattern. But with a few different colors. I am just not sure how I should lay it out. If that makes any sense.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I think maybe a circle of color around one or both of her eyes in a bright color would add some cute flare.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I agree. But her face is a pretty dark brown. I am not sure if it would show up well.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I had some ideas...such as doing opposite legs the same colors..i think it would look really neat when she was trotting because the same colors would be moving at the same time..and maybe outlining her spots with one color but filling it in with another and if you do decide to do her mane, maybe do the white parts one color and color the tips of the white another. I tried to photoshop it to show what I meant [I'm not the greatest photoshopper]


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

That is what i am going to do! haha it will look awesome!!!

I will probably do red and another color. Pink probably. because those are the colors of all our tack. And she looks awesome in red! AND pink. hah

And then I will put some 'highlights' in her tail and mane.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Lol. I bet she will look awesome. I might do something to my sorrel colored mare for our fun show next month.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I love fun shows! haha


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Lol..our fun show was scehduled for the 8th of this month but there was also an ausction to be held in the arena and we ran out of time


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

awh! thats a bummer! The past few fun shows here have been canceled because of the stupid rain! Every other tuesday there is a fun show, and the last 3 have been canceled, including one of the rain dates. errg. tonight there is another one! I am so excited. and it is NOT supposed to rain, but someone said that the arena is pretty wet. so i hope it dries out enough for tonight!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

You're so lucky. I usually only get to show in 1 actual show, 1 speed show, and 1 fun show per year. I think this year my best friend is letting me take her horse to a show the day before my birthday as a birthday present, though.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Thats so nice! 


And a change of plans. It looks like I wont be going to the 'horse of a different color' show. well not with my horse anyways. =(( I dont have a trailer that I own, and the lady who usually trailers my horse is not going either.

I am so bummed!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Aww. thats sad. Can't you borrow somebody else's?


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I am going to try! I hope I can, but I am not 100% sure. =(


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Let me know how it goes!

Have you seen the picture's of my double bareback class?
That was my first 'Fun' class this year.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

YEah! I actually just left a comment. haha soo funny!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah...we would've won the class if the mare hadn't moved after we were done and I fell..which in turn made people laugh harder.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

awhhh hahaah. i bet it was really interesting to watch! I think I would have laughed too. =)


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

i was even laughing, from the time my neck was beign crushed to the time my butt landed on the ground.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Were you the one that had to move to the back of the horse? lol


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes. I was in green, my best friend was in blue.


----------



## VintageMatch (Jul 23, 2009)

What about drawing with the different colours stick horses on her??


----------



## Cremello (Jul 8, 2009)

Jillyann said:


> Thats so nice!
> 
> 
> And a change of plans. It looks like I wont be going to the 'horse of a different color' show. well not with my horse anyways. =(( I dont have a trailer that I own, and the lady who usually trailers my horse is not going either.
> ...


Awww Jillyan hugs, praying that some how you can go!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

^^ THANK YOU! I will need that prayer!


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

Couldn't you hire a trailer?


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

SallyRC123 said:


> Couldn't you hire a trailer?


I have no idea where I could get one. There aren't really any around here.:-(


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Horse Transport and Shipping Services In New York Indexed by City + County

i dont know aything about any of these, just thought id throw them out there


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Errg! None of them are around me!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

most transportation places are willing to make a drive for a price..it just depends how much youre willing to pay


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Not very much! I am limited to how much money I spend, because I am not working right now. I get my job back next month.


----------



## polkapiggy (Jul 30, 2009)

I found this while searching...if only that horse was real :shock:


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I live near Shawnee, Oklahoma. We have lots of horse statues around town like the one in Polkapiggy's post. Some sort of decorating contest. They sure are pretty! Oklahoma City did the same sort of thing, with bison. Tulsa used penguins of all things!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah, there are a lot of them horses around here in NY as well. They are so cool to look at!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Ooh! Show happened! Picture time! =P


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

It happened, but not for me. =( I couldnt find anyone to trailer my horse there in time. =(((


----------



## iluvshadow (Aug 1, 2009)

like people have said, handprints, and you could splatter the whole horse, except head and saddle area (of course)... she is beautiful. We have put splatters everywhwere except head and saddle area, and handprints on the butt, and it looked good.


----------



## iluvshadow (Aug 1, 2009)

sorry it was too late, and u missed the show....


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Its okay, thanks though!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

awwww sorry about the show :-( you should just paint her anyway and put pics up on here!  maybe someone can start a "horse of a different color" contest and you can enter her photos online!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

haha! That would be really fun! =D Maybe I will!


----------

